
Why Do Humans Reason? Arguments for an Argumentative Theory - onuralp
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1698090
======
onuralp
While I think the abstract alone is succinct, the authors present their theory
a bit more in detail on their website:
[https://sites.google.com/site/hugomercier/theargumentativeth...](https://sites.google.com/site/hugomercier/theargumentativetheoryofreasoning)

